# Chicago Church Bid



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

Did anyone bid on St.Gregory's Church and school on ashland and gregory in chicago?
I bid but they never got back to me...


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I am waiting on a church bid too. I know they need 3 bids in order to make a decision. I am on SW side near Midway Airport.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

anj4ever6236;863322 said:


> Did anyone bid on St.Gregory's Church and school on ashland and gregory in chicago?
> I bid but they never got back to me...


Once you put a bid in you need to call them to make sure they received the bid and ask them when they are going to make a decision. They should tell you a date and if you dont hear anything by that date call back again and follow up. You need to follow up and be aggressive to make sure they know you want the job and are committed. I did that with the last property I just won and if I did not do that I dont think I would have won the project. But churches are slow generally to make a decision I have heard. I am bidding on one next year. They wanted me to bid this year, but they were still locked into a 3 year contract. Good Luck and I hope it works out for you.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey did you get your plow i saw on your outher post you were trying to get one im right by you kinda north side of chicago foster/pulaski i run 5 trucks and a bobcat if you need a handor in a jam let me know i could give you a hand


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

and far as the church bid i would call and ask thats a nice lot good luck


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

No I haven't gotten it yet.  I have bad credit. If I don't get it I might purchase a Toyota tacoma with plow.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

how many contracts do you have as of now?


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

11..6 to plow 2 driveways/2 garage parkings(which is big) 2 parking lots. and the other 5 are residentials which are just sidewalks.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

so what are you going to do if you dont get a plow truck


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

Well im going to buy that toyota for this winter save up money and buy my self 2500 chevy with plow next near  Love them Chevys


----------

